# Sweetwater Trdophy Club In Hancock And Washington



## LYNN (Aug 13, 2007)

Counties Is Looking For A Few Good Men To Join Our Group. We Need At Least 3 Good Men To Help Hunt, Fish And Manage 1000 A. On The County Line. Great Campsite (campers)with Lake, Water  And Power. See below for more information. Call 770-652-0269 Or Email For More Info.


----------



## 2500hd (Aug 14, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## LYNN (Aug 16, 2007)

I forgot to mention that we have a cabin on Jones Creek in the mountains that we own. Thousands of acres to hunt and fish nearby. Stream is in back of cabin 10 yards.
 We have plenty of deer and some good bucks. I know several good 7 to 8 points were passed up or got away last year.


----------



## LYNN (Aug 28, 2007)

*stil looking for a few good men*

We start planting about the 13th of next month.
We will cut it off around 20 members. Dues are $675 including food plot fund. +$150 for initiation. We also own land and a Cabin on Cooper Creek in the mountains. You can come down the 14-16 of September or the following weekend to see what we have. We will be cleaning up and planting fall crops.
Lynn Wilson 770-652-0269


----------



## bucktrucker (Aug 30, 2007)

How far of a drive is it from dallas ga?


----------



## LYNN (Sep 7, 2007)

*I Am Going To Club*

Saturday And If You Call Me Tonight Or Early Tomorrow-b4 9 Am- I Can Meet You And Show The Property.
 Or We Will Be Back Wed-sunday The 16th Doing Planting And Chores And The Following Weekend.
Thanks
Lynn


----------



## LYNN (Sep 12, 2007)

*We will be  getting ready for seed and*

fertilizer this weekend. Soft mast is off so the deer will appreciate the food plots.


----------



## juniorbassman (Sep 12, 2007)

how far is the land from sparta/milledgeville?  i have been hunting hancock but just lost the lease due to sale of land....i am interested in seeing the land! if my dad got the membership would i be included under it also?  i am 19 attending GCSU.  most clubs allow students under 21 to be included in their parents membership.


----------



## LYNN (Sep 13, 2007)

*under 10 minutes from Sparta on Hwy 15*

at the Washington line. Will be there this weekend and next planting. 
cell # 770-652-0269 doesn't work well at camp


----------



## LYNN (Sep 17, 2007)

*Went down to work fields and roads and*

fire breaks, the 14th. Saw a few deer and about 37 turkeys between 3 of us. Got 1 one new member need 2 more.


----------



## cctanner (Sep 30, 2007)

Di I understand correctly?  20 members on 1000 acres?


----------



## LYNN (Oct 8, 2007)

*yes*

that gives us approximately 50 acres / hunter + some of the guys leased another 400 acres adjoining us. The full acrege is around 950 to 975 and we could take 2 more members.


----------

